# Just exactly what is a hash plant?



## DonJones (Oct 21, 2009)

I've asked this a couple of times in other threads when the term "hash plant" came up but still haven't got an answer.

Just what is a "hash plant" and how does that differ from a normal plant that we are using to make hash from?

Can "hash plant" material be smoked?

What are some fast maturing, easy to grow, respectable hash plant varieties?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

Its just a regular plant. I think it got its name because its a heavy resin producer. 
Seedsmans has it. Think Sensi has it. HighGrade makes one.

Just like regular plants. You can smoke them. Real good smoke too.


Edit
Heres a page with Seedsmans Hash Passion
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/seedsman-hash-passion

Heres Sensi Hash Plant
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sensi-hash-plant


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 21, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
has that fantastic, hard to miss, hash taste. 

Usually big producer, short flowering time, heavy hitting couchlock of an indica.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks every body.  How quick of a finisher are you talking about from seed to harvest?  I realize that is highly variable but some kind of ball park would help.

I'm about to come into a local strain that sounds like it is mostly stivia because it tends to grow very tall and single cola with little or no branching but with a single cola of approximately 6" diameter by 6" tall tapering down to about 3" diameter at the top end of the cola.  It is purple and already so crystal loaded that it looks like it is covered in glass.  My friend's Mom grows it and she wouldn't let him harvest even one because she said it gets better if she lets it go another couple of weeks.

It seems that she had a good producer tht wasn't purple morph on her and she kept the seeds out of frustration and just scatter some around her flowerbed outside and out of 2 years grows and her husbands couple of indoors grows, they haven't had another morph or a male plant.

I haven't seen it because they are underground growers from the old school and very security minded to the point of paranoia.  He said they had nearly 2 three lb coffee cans and is going to get me a couple of hands full of seeds.

I'm going to send my digital camera out with him the next time he goes and see if he can get me some good pictures of the plants without showing anything in the background that identifies the location.l

He says when his step-father grows it indoors, he goes crazy topping it while in veg and get 6 or more colas the same size per plant but takes over 4 months to grow it.  He said when the step-father puts them into flower they look like a lowryder or some other like short bushy plant.

I know what every one says about morphed plants, but this one hasn't shown any hermie tendencies so I'm going to try it with a very close eye on it.

I just put 9 of what I was told was MTF -- and I'm not interested in renewing the argument about the authenticity of any so-called MTF plant -- into flower the other day and until you get right up to them or start handling them they have very little smell at all but then they get a strong  subtle very pleasant smell rather than that dank stink to them.  If they produce for me as well as they did for my son, I'm going to have a whole lot of excellent smooth mild smoke hear in a couple of months.

I'll try to get some pictures posted under a grow journal.  I'm sorry about the digression from my original question and for the long windedness of this post but I'm just blown away with what is happening in my second solo grow.  Especially after the less than good results from my assisted ones and my first solo one with the hermie none auto lowryder type plant -- actually we are just getting into the finishing phase with them and they are actually turning out somewhat ok considering what they were to start with.  When they are done that variety is no more as far as we are concerned.  We had 2 generations of clones hermie on us, got seed in a lot of what should have been good other strains.  But this generation didn't show the hermie tendency because I babied it and REVERSED the crap out of them -- once a week after going into the flower room and twice since then.  We are still watching them very closely and foliar spraying them about every 2 days to try to keep any pollen from getting loose if they do hermie again.  If we find any pollen sacs we will REVERSE everything in the flower room immediately to kill the pollen and any any fertilized flowers before they turn to seed.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

I got some hashplant seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl that CLAIM to have a 5.5 week finish in hydro, 6.5 week finish in soil. They CLAIM it is a pure indica, heavy producer, hashlike aroma/taste. I have not grown it out yet but will be poppin seeds in a day or 2. And, uh....someone said MTF was extinct?


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

hash plants were bred for trich production for making hash n usually is a indica dominant plant, though i've seen 50/50 strains like BC's hash plant


----------



## DonJones (Nov 26, 2009)

Whether or not MTF is extinct is a big debate.  It has been discussed at length elsewhere in the forum.  Because MTF was always an outlaw variety we will never know for sure whether what is now called MTF is in fact the original or even a descendant of the original.

All I know is I'm finding people from all over the US who say they have MTF and when they describe it, everyone seems to be describing the same plant and none of htem seem to know each other.

I also know that it defies logic to believe that a grower that shipped probably tons of it all around the world and let other local growers do the same managed to prevent any seeds or clones from escaping for over 20 years of commercial growing.   It is also hard to believe the story when depending upon who is telling it the fatal raid took place at different times over more than a 10 year period and was carried out by several different separate agencies for different reasons including one version that says DHS raided him as an anti-terrorist thing after 9-11.  That the most unbelievable one because how does raiding one domestic grower of pot have anything to do with anti-terrorism?  Also, I have heard from old timers that actually dealt with the original grower who swear that they were personally involved with growing it outside of the valley after the common dates for the alleged raids.

Not only that, I don't really care if the modern day MTF is the original or not so long as we are talking about the same variety and it is good pot.

Everyone is welcome to their own opinions but please don't either side, even the one that I agree with, try to push their opinions of onto the other side.

Good smoking and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

HI,

Hash plant is a very easy plant to grow and decent yielding strain as well.  HP is a classic Afghani indica strain from the region where historically much hash production has taken place.  It is from strains like Hashplant that Afghanis make hash out of by rubbing their hands on the buds to remove the trichs and then form it into balls to limit air exposure.   We would enjoy smoking the weed that they make their hash from but in their culture they prefer to make hash out it and it's probably easier to export for sale as hash as well.   Quite a few indica strains have a distinctive 'hash' taste when you smoke them.  I just grew an old DJ Short strain called Old Time Moonshine and it's the most hashy tasting plant I've ever grown.  VERY nice..  

Here is some great info on hash production methods from around the world...  and a pic of some KILLER Afghani black hand rolled hash....

hXXp://www.woyano.com/view/2006/Make-Hash-hand-rolling-to-supercritical-fluid-extraction-to-Isomerization

Peace!


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yo DJ...I am stoned immaculate right now from my Hash Plant..

Strong indica...huge leaves...nice smell

only thing is..it's taking 8+ weeks to flower..

maybe my babies are anomalies, but they look great...one of then has such a huge cola at the top..

it starts at a point and ends up with a diameter the size of a volleyball...

I haven't chopped them yet (stoned off a sample), but they look like strong yielders...(.5gm/watt at least)..

Easy to grow as well

hope this helps broutha

*A side note: If you didn't like this strain, you must not have grown it right...*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 27, 2009)

the stuff you smoked did, anyways....


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Hash plant is a very easy plant to grow and decent yielding strain as well.  HP is a classic Afghani indica strain from the region where historically much hash production has taken place.  It is from strains like Hashplant that Afghanis make hash out of by rubbing their hands on the buds to remove the trichs and then form it into balls to limit air exposure.   We would enjoy smoking the weed that they make their hash from but in their culture they prefer to make hash out it and it's probably easier to export for sale as hash as well.   Quite a few indica strains have a distinctive 'hash' taste when you smoke them.  I just grew an old DJ Short strain called Old Time Moonshine and it's the most hashy tasting plant I've ever grown.  VERY nice..
> 
> ...


So beautiful. It looks so amazing my mouth waters at the site of it :hubba:


----------

